# Preserving Smoked Salmon



## canuck 1 (Sep 18, 2017)

This may be a real newbie question, But I'm a newbie.

How long can you keep Smoked Salmon that has been Vacuumed Sealed and Frozen?

The Salmon has been properly smoked to an internal temp of 150 deg.f and Vacuum Sealed and put into a chest freezer once it's cooled.

Smoked Salmon usually doesn't last very long at my house, but I was just wondering.

Thanks.


----------



## cmayna (Sep 18, 2017)

If properly vacuum sealed, I have had smoked salmon in the freezer 6-9 months afterwards.


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 18, 2017)

Vacuumed sealed and frozen has easily held two years for me in a chest freezer.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 19, 2017)

Ours usually is all eaten up in 6 months to a year. With that said I found a pack that fell behind some other stuff that I just pulled out. Seal was good, no sign of freezer burn. It was from 3 years ago. Made a fine smoked salmon dip.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 19, 2017)

Are you a survivalist? [emoji]128512[/emoji]

I never heard from anyone (personal or virtual acquaintance) to experience subpar meat (fish/bird/mammal) due to extended freezer storage (as long as it was properly vacuum packed). 

Freeze it and don't worry about it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2017)

I make lox with mine & it will last years, vac packed & frozen.

Al


----------



## atomicsmoke (Sep 19, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> I make lox with mine & it will last years, vac packed & frozen.
> 
> Al


Between Irma and Maria...your stock will deplete sooner than that.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 19, 2017)

I smoke Salmon pretty hard, but then I Vac Seal it & it keeps for as long as I want in the Freezer---I had a couple pieces hide from me one time & after 3 years, they were fine.

They keep pretty good in my Belly too!!

Bear


----------



## canuck 1 (Sep 25, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the assurance. I just wanted to make sure.

I’ve done a couple of batches so far, and like most of you, it hasn’t lasted long enough to go bad.


----------

